# reinvented as maunakumu



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to reintroduce myself as maunakumu.  In Superior Wisconsin I was known as upnorthkyosa, but in order to fully embrace my new Hawaiian surroundings, I thought a new name was appropriate.  See you around the boards!

maunakumu

mauna - mountain
kumu - teacher


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a gallery to show pics of my new dojang as it develops.

mauna kula tangsoodo

Enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT under your new name!  The school looks awesome...so does the view....Good luck there!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome and remember we may still call you upnorth


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 7, 2008)

Aye, the poster formerly-known-as-Upnorth may have to endure a few repeats of his old name before we get used to the new .


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you are up and away. Ya lucky bastuhd.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2008)

Go and check out maunakumu's pictures of his new dojang in the Albums Section.  They are beautiful.  I am VERY VERY JEALOUS!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Go and check out maunakumu's pictures of his new dojang in the Albums Section. They are beautiful. I am VERY VERY JEALOUS!!!!!


 
I agree some great pics.


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow. love the view. Can we come over to visit


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2008)

WB, dude!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to your new incarnation!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back to MT, and good luck with the beautiful new dojang


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome as the reintroduced Maunakumu!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2008)

I realized early on that I would need a new name if I moved over here.  Hawaii isn't really like any other part of the US.  The native culture is very prominent and the national pride that people feel for the "old country" is very strong.  In a lot of ways, alot of the haole thing comes from the animosity that people feel towards mainlanders who come over here and just expect everything here to exactly like things over there.  Fitting in means assimilating into this culture, not vise versa.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the new name. Fantastc!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, the poster formerly-known-as-Upnorth may have to endure a few repeats of his old name before we get used to the new .


I think we oughta all just call him "ThePosterFormerlyKnownAs..."

After all, he gets to live in Hawaii!  Some misfortune has to land on him!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome, to the new name, to MartialTalk ... continued enjoyment!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah ... one more name change and you'll have to go to just a symbol which is unpronouncable.

Aloha!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 8, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> I think we oughta all just call him "ThePosterFormerlyKnownAs..."
> 
> After all, he gets to live in Hawaii! Some misfortune has to land on him!


 
:lol:  Kharmic balance is very important .


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratz on the new name, new dojang, new home etc......  Hawaii is beautiful.  I hope to visit someday. Aloha !


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2008)

Well thanks for letting us know upnorthkyosa&#8230; err&#8230; ummm I mean maunakumu, hey I just changed my avatar to reflect the change in my training... but sadly not a change to Hawaii

And nice dojang&#8230; can I have it 

EDIT

Seriously the pictures are beautiful.

Thanks for posting them


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a little after six am and I'm sitting here on my lanai listening to the rain fall around me.  Living in the mountains on the windward side means that we gets lots of it.  In Hawaii, its warm and filled with rainbows.  Right now, there is a huge double rainbow extending across the entire verdant valley.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> It's a little after six am and I'm sitting here on my lanai listening to the rain fall around me. Living in the mountains on the windward side means that we gets lots of it. In Hawaii, its warm and filled with rainbows. Right now, there is a huge double rainbow extending across the entire verdant valley.


 
OK now you're just being nasty..... 

I'm looking out at a bunch of tall-ish buildings looking rather dirty in a heavy rain storm on a dark cloudy "HOT and HUMID" day :disgust: :uhyeah:


----------



## IMP (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet place Mr. K. What I wouldn't give...

JEALOUS!

Ian


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi John,

Which island are you on?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 8, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Which island are you on?


 
Oahu.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 8, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK now you're just being nasty.....
> 
> I'm looking out at a bunch of tall-ish buildings looking rather dirty in a heavy rain storm on a dark cloudy "HOT and HUMID" day :disgust: :uhyeah:


 
I haven't even begun to get nasty.  It's not even winter yet...


----------



## MJS (Jul 8, 2008)

Great name!  Hawaii....yes, you could say I'm a bit jealous! LOL!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 8, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Oahu.


 

cool.  We've vacationed on Maui a couple times, but I was on Oahu about 10 years ago.  If we go there sometime, I just might have to stop in and say "hi".


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to your cathartic resurrection


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 9, 2008)

Seriously, if you are interested in stopping by Mauna Kula, PM me and we can work out the details.  I may decline if things don't work out, but I'm open to the possibility.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 9, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Seriously, if you are interested in stopping by Mauna Kula, PM me and we can work out the details. I may decline if things don't work out, but I'm open to the possibility.


 
will do.  I don't have any plans in the works to get to Hawaii (unfortunately).  But if we decide to head out that way again, I'll let ya know.


----------

